# Error code 10000050 problems



## hootin.annie (Jan 12, 2007)

Maybe I can get some help here....I have the same error code problems:

Error code 10000050
Parameter 01 eac3b780
Parameter 02 00000008
Parameter 03 eac3b780
Parameter 04 00000002

One error message said it had something to do with a device driver. Like other posters here, I also updated all my drivers to no avail. I've turned off the auto reboot as was suggested but haven't crashed since then. I have a Legacy video card, Conexant sound card, AMD Turion 64 cpu (1 Gig). The laptop is new, a Compaq Presario V5000, OS is XP Media Center edition.

Can anyone help or do I need to wait until it crashes again to get the full error message?

Thanx in advance.

hootin.annie


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

please start your own threads and monitor any similar
you need to post the full error message


----------



## hootin.annie (Jan 12, 2007)

OK....thanx


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the auto reboot and post the error message in full that the computer freezes on
control panel/system/advanced/startup and recovery settings
then untick the auto reboot box


----------



## hootin.annie (Jan 12, 2007)

*Full error message*

OK...it crashed again and here is the full sequence of events on both the part of the computer and on my part. 

The computer "crashed" and because I had disabled "automatic reboot", I was able to read the screen. Here's what it said:

"A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select "Advanced Startup Options" and then select "safe mode".

Technical Information:

STOP: 0x000000D1 (0x396B0AE7, 0x00000002, 0x00000001, 0xF722CFA2)

NDIS.sys - Address F722CFA2 base at F7214000, Datestamp 41107ec3

Beginning dump of physical memory
Physical memory dump complete
Contact your system administrator or technical support group for further assistance."

(End Quote)


I then rebooted my computer, a box popped up which said.:

"The system has recovered from a serious error. A log of this error has been created. For more information click here (which I did) and this came up:

"Error signature BCCode: 100000d1 BCP1: 396B0AE7 BCP2 00000002 BCP3: 00000001 BCP4: F722CFA2

OS Ver. 5_1_2600
SP: 2_0
Product: 256_1

To view technical information about the error reports, click here (I did and it read..)

ERROR REPORT CONTENTS

C:\DOCUME~1\JANJAC~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER956f.dir00\Mini011307-01.dmp
C:\DOCUME~1\JANJAC~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER956f.dir00\sysdata.xml


---------
I then went to my desktop, right-clicked on "My Computer", selected "Manage" or "My Computer Management (Local)" and left-clicked "System Tools", then "Event Viewer".

In "Event Viewer", I left-clicked "System" and found the red circle with the white "X" on it which occured last and double clicked the error and read this:

"EVENT: (Using underscores because I can't remember how to force spaces)

DATE: 1/13/2007_____________SOURCE: SYSTEM ERROR
TIME: 11:03:12______________CATEGORY: (102)
TYPE: ERROR________________EVENT ID: (1003)
USER: N/A
COMPUTER: JANSTOY

Description:

ERROR CODE: 100000d1, Parameter 1 396b0ae7, Parameter 2 00000002,
Parameter 3 00000001, Parameter 4 f722cfa2

For more information, see "Help and Support Center" at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp
-------------

The "Data" window option had "Bytes" selected and in the window was this:



0000: 53 79 73 74 65 6d 20 45_____System e
0008: 72 72 6f 72 20 20 45 72_____rror Er
0010: 72 6f 72 20 63 6f 64 65_____ror code
0018: 20 31 30 30 30 30 30 64_____100000d1
0020: 31 20 20 50 61 72 61 6d_____Paramete
0028: 65 74 65 72 73 20 33 39_____rs 39
0030: 36 62 30 61 65 37 2c 20_____6b0ae7,
0038: 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 32_____00000002
0040: 2c 20 30 30 30 30 30 30_____, 000000
0048: 30 31 2c 20 66 37 32 32_____01, f722
0050: 63 66 61 32_______________cfa2

Please ignore the underscores. I can't remember how to force spaces in html, nor can I remember how to make the columns nice and straight.

----------------
Well, that's the whole "shootin' match" from the granny. Anybody got any ideas? I just got the computer (laptop) December first, and of course had to install lots of programs that I was using on my old one, and some that are new. I have downloaded a few "third party" programs from the net, but each one has been scanned thoroughly before executing. I update my virus definitions daily and scan regularly at LEAST once a week (full system scan). I may be OVERLY cautious if anything. My virus software right now is Norton and I do use the firewall.

Oh yes....this error message (as far as the parameters go) is slightly different than the numbers I got last time. The Compaq tech trying to help me changed a few things having to do with ActiveX controls, and removed two files from my startup menu that he said I didn't need, but he didn't know what was going on with my computer and was just guessing, as he did confess.

Thankin' ye in advance
Hootin.annie Granny


----------



## hootin.annie (Jan 12, 2007)

*Correction of error about video card*

Hi All...

I previously stated I had a Legacy video card....wrong...Legacy is my audio, my video is ATI MOBILITY RADEON Xpress 200 Series. Conexanant is my modem. Don't know what that has to do with anything right now, but the info could come in handy in the future.

Hootin.annie granny


----------



## hootin.annie (Jan 12, 2007)

*Did it again*

Well, it crashed again and I had already turned the auto-reboot back on, so I only got part of the error code for this time, but this time it is definitely error code 10000050, and with different parameters.

I turned the auto-reboot off again and will leave it off for awhile until we see if we can get this resolved.

The error code given on reboot this time was

BCCode 10000050, BCP1 FF00001F, BCP2 00000000, BCP3 BF801932, and BCP4 00000000

I wrote down the data that was in the description window again if anyone needs it.....the info that starts

0000: 53 79 73 74 65 6d 20 45 (etc.)

Hootin.annie granny


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Annie,



hootin.annie said:


> Error code 10000050
> Parameter 01 eac3b780
> Parameter 02 00000008
> Parameter 03 eac3b780
> Parameter 04 00000002



This error message is often an indication that something is wrong with your memory (not you personally I hasten to add:smile: ). The first thing I suggest you do is check that your memory sticks are firmly installed. If you get the same results then check your memory with memtest. Leave it to run for several cycles, preferably overnight and see what it turns up. Let us know how you get on and we can take it from there.
Regards,
Pilot.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reinstall your nic card driver,if you are using onboard nic install it from the m/board cd


----------



## hootin.annie (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Pilot...

I did download the memtest software you pointed me to. It wants me to make a bootable floppy disk. My laptop doesn't have a floppy disk drive. My son had me update the drivers for my network hardware. One of the error messages I got DID have to do with memory that the computer was trying to address and it couldn't find that memory location. How should I handle the memtest thing since I don't have a floppy? I do have an external hard drive.

Hootin.annie granny


----------



## hootin.annie (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Dai....

Unfortunately my computer came preloaded with software and did NOT include ANY software CD's. Hopefully the updating of my network drivers will help. It hasn't crashed today. Next time it does, (if it does) I'll get you all some more info on the error.

Here's a tricky one for you. From time to time, my Caps-lock button reverses and types capital letters when the caps-lock button is OFF, and types lower case letters when it is ON. I have to reboot to fix the problem. I hope I haven't bought a lemon computer. It's under 3 years of warranty, but who wants to be without their computer for awhile? It took me a good while to get this one all set up the way I want it, having to reinstall all my software and configure it the way I want it. Any ideas?

The granny


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i little or nothing on laptops
i am moving you to the laptop forum
run a check for spyware and the like follow the five steps
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=15968


----------



## hootin.annie (Jan 12, 2007)

*Hijackthis?*

Thanks, Dai....

I'm going to print out the instructions you sent. I'm not sure I understand them or why I need to do this. Do you think I have malware? Does this have something to do with what I said about my caps-lock problem or the crashes? Did I do something wrong in the way I posted the error messages I've gotten? I'm afraid I'm pretty new to this way of getting support. I will try to cooperate in every way. 

Thanks again.
hootin.annie granny

PS...I DO have "Wild Tangent" in my "Add/Remove Programs" list. Could this be causing the problems? I'll remove it....I'm not sure how it got there. I used to have Spybot Search and Destroy on my other laptop...somehow in the switchover, I've forgotten to put it on this one. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

only security can advise on security matters all we can do is refer you to the 5 steps
as it could be a malware problem it is best to get cleared by security before moving on
security will advise on Wild Tangent,when you post the log,post the question about it there


----------

